# Reproduction 28" tires



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm looking for reproduction 28" single tube tires. I've found Robert Dean's contact info and sent him an email. Are there any others making 28" turn of the century reproduction single tube tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2018)

There are some solid rubber tires around but if you plan on riding it these aren't gonna work. I'd just go with the Deans unless you want to have some custom made wood clinchers made. Then you can run modern rubber. Anyway you go it won't be cheap. V/r Shawn


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean's tires are $175. each, shipping included. Dean's tires are a vast improvement over the old Harper tires and you should be well pleased with them. They are available in black, white and red, smooth or ribbed tire treads. Remember that they need to be glued on the rim and should be heated up first so that they can stretch onto the rim. It is also a good idea to chisel a little wood around the valve stem hole for clearance. Look closely at the tire's valve stem for what I am talking about.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 30, 2018)

Universal tire also makes a 28-1-1/2 single tube tire, however, their tire is for display purposes only and can not be filled with air.  It is filled with foam or some solid material.
https://www.universaltire.com/28-x-1-1-2-universal-bicycle-tire-black.html


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 30, 2018)

A-Dugast in the Netherlands also makes tubulars. 
https://a-dugastusa.com/products/small-bird-all-around





These are pipestrello 32s in blackwall, roughly 1-1/4” unglued for display on my 1901 National racer. They are vastly more lightweight than the Robert Deans on my other 28” bikes. They go flat every few months because I probably over tightened the valve stem.

 I prefer The RDs for anything I want to actually ride. They are so thick, It would be very difficult to puncture them in spite of being for display only.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 1, 2018)

I have almost 450 miles on a pair of 1 3/4 white smooth Deans that I stretched to 30 inch for a 1892 Victor  very happy


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 3, 2018)

bikejunk said:


> I have almost 450 miles on a pair of 1 3/4 white smooth Deans that I stretched to 30 inch for a 1892 Victor  very happy



How did you heat them?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 25, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> A-Dugast in the Netherlands also makes tubulars.
> https://a-dugastusa.com/products/small-bird-all-around
> View attachment 911381
> 
> ...



Pipistrellos have been discontinued all sizes and colors. They go flat because of the lightweight latex tubes, not as leaky as heavier butyl rubber found in recreational wheels. They could be treated with a sealer injection.


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 28, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Pipistrellos have been discontinued all sizes and colors. They go flat because of the lightweight latex tubes, not as leaky as heavier butyl rubber found in recreational wheels. They could be treated with a sealer injection.



Thanks for the information!
What is the best type of sealer to look for. 
Certainly not the dreaded 16oz can of Fix a Flat? !


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 28, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks for the information!
> What is the best type of sealer to look for.
> Certainly not the dreaded 16oz can of Fix a Flat? !



I mis spoke... The latex tubes are not as leak proof as a butyl tube on rec bikes but preferred for racing due to weight. They seep naturally. They typically need a pump every day on your rider. I've never sealed a tubular but if you go to bike forums or a site for roadies there is likely a conversation on it.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 29, 2018)

Has anyone ridden in those dugasts?


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 29, 2018)

We Sell Wood Wheel Replacements here's our thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2...wheels-new-road-worthy-wheels-rims-etc.66869/

We also sell a new hand made Schwalbe Tubular Tire, but this 30c tire  is more like a 1" racing profile.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-One-Spee...356153?hash=item1a28f5f039:g:zo8AAOSwCU1Y4P~8


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2018)

I like those Pipistrellos Dugasts.
too bad to hear that they don't make them no more ... didn't buy any lately
real high end tyres for racing and riding
and they look great.

I use the Universal tires for my show bikes that I don't ride
they look great, but are heavy as hell
I probably have 20 bikes with them on
the white tires are too white, so you have to stain them to get a more vintage look, same with the reds, red is too bright so staining is the way to go

Max


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> A-Dugast in the Netherlands also makes tubulars.
> https://a-dugastusa.com/products/small-bird-all-around
> View attachment 911381
> 
> These are pipestrello 32s in blackwall, roughly 1-1/4” unglued for display on my 1901 National racer. They are vastly more lightweight than the Robert Deans on my other 28” bikes. They go flat every few months because I probably over tightened the valve stem.




Beautiful bicycle your 1901 National!


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 30, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I like those Pipistrellos Dugasts.
> too bad to hear that they don't make them no more ... didn't buy any lately
> real high end tyres for racing and riding
> and they look great.
> ...




I really like the Pipestrellos, they are very lightweight and are the perfect size for a race bicycle.
As it turns out, the mud at Camp Ben McCullough in Driftwood Tx, puts a nice patina on white rubber!


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 30, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Beautiful bicycle your 1901 National!



Thanks to Bill Corbett, it’s previous caretaker who made it available to me.
I would ride it briefly, but the racing spokes are compromised by rust and while I am a small person I just don’t want to risk it. 
It’s probably going on loan to the Texas Transportation Museum at some point so many people can see it!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Thanks for the information!
> What is the best type of sealer to look for.
> Certainly not the dreaded 16oz can of Fix a Flat? !




Oh now I understand why you ask about flats. Texas!!!!
When I lived in Dallas, those damn thorns in the trails would be a headaches on every runs! You really need some tough tires if your are going to ride in Texas.
Max


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 30, 2018)

The mission trails in San Antonio are paved and nearly civilized. You just have to watch for dog puckey and the ubiquitous electric scooters!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 6, 2019)

Does anyone have Robert Deans contact info??


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 6, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> I have almost 450 miles on a pair of 1 3/4 white smooth Deans that I stretched to 30 inch for a 1892 Victor  very happy




Please tell us your story about how you installed the tires. I’m going to order some RD’s and stretch them ove 30” rims...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 6, 2019)

Robert Dean Tires
28 x 1 1/2" ribbed tread and 28 x 1-3/4” smooth tread tires for sale. They are $150-175 each includes shipping.
Robert Dean Sr.
628 Jefferson St.
Saint Albans, WV 25177
They are black, red or white, 4 ply , no name or size on side wall
Hours are 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2021)

Robert’s phone is not working.
Hope he is ok.
Anyone else trying to reach him?
I just sent him an email.
The last email reply, from Robert was on 4/3/21.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jul 21, 2021)

I spoke with him yesterday and he will be back to work making tires soon. I just put in an order for a red pair!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 21, 2021)

The 'Dugast' company was recently purchased by the 'Vittoria' tyre company.
Rumour has it that they are going to produce vintage style tubular tyres for the 'Eroica' market in the near future.
Maybe we should encourage them to make some all white versions again.


----------

